# Idle only- won’t accelerate



## Cowpoor (2 mo ago)

2013 LS R4041 Mitsubishi 4 cylinder diesel engine. Won’t accelerate only idles. Linkage is good. Changed the fuel filter, cleared the line from the tank and cleared the tank… don’t know what else it could be. Any ideas are appreciated !!!


----------

